# Rep shops in West Midlands?



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone know of reptile shops near Walsall, West Midlands? I can only find a few pet shops near me that sell a few lizards now and again lol.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Dont go the the one in walsall centre, its horrid, there is one in great barr, its quite good for food, but wouldnt buy live from there. There is one in edgebaston too, birmingham reptiles and pets, theya re quite good.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Halesowen high street have a reptile shop, Birmingham Reptiles and Pets is a stone's throw from J6 M6 (literally get off the motorway, turn left at the roundabout and its about 30 seconds away in the car), also we have Shrley Aquatics in Solihull, might be a bit far for you but definitely worth a trip, and I think thats about the lot apart from whats already been mentioned


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks:smile: Been to the one in Walsall, it was really dirty, would never buy anything from there lol


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Iv not been there yet, but alot of people have said its horrid, might go and have a look though. not to buy anything tho, shame for the poor animals! Is it realy as bad as people say? maybe we should highjack it?


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Iv not been there yet, but alot of people have said its horrid, might go and have a look though. not to buy anything tho, shame for the poor animals! Is it realy as bad as people say? maybe we should highjack it?


Most of the rep vivs are quite clean but the rest of the shop seems quite dirty. The live food looks manky though! Ive only seen baby leos, water dragons, spiders ans scorpions in there.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

god, someone showed me a pic of ithink it was 3 corns together in a tiny viv! felt sorry for them


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

The pet shop your talking about (in Walsall) is dreadful and the owners DO NOT care what you say to them. I think if all of us from Walsall report to the council then something should be done about it.
Have you tried Hollybush?


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe we should all get together and report them then. I hated it when i went in there and had to leave! 

I forgot about hollybush lol Havent been in there for quite a while so might ask dad if he doesnt mind taking me there.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I have just reported them. Let's just hope something gets done about it.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Will you let us know if you hear anything back please?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

il go check it out soon, and try n take some sneaky pics if i can get away with it. i gota find it first, am new to the area.


----------



## wurge (May 26, 2007)

If you can get to Worcester then theres a nice little shop there!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

wurge said:


> If you can get to Worcester then theres a nice little shop there!!


I'll have to ask dad lol but he wont drive too far. Really cant wait till i can drive myself lol


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Prestwood Petzone near Stourbridge is not too bad, and if your dad is willing to travel to Newport then Shropshire Exotics are good. There is also a rescue centre, Proteus Reptile rescue, if you fancy re-homing a needy snake or lizard. They are in Sedgely.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

grannykins said:


> Prestwood Petzone near Stourbridge is not too bad, and if your dad is willing to travel to Newport then Shropshire Exotics are good. There is also a rescue centre, Proteus Reptile rescue, if you fancy re-homing a needy snake or lizard. They are in Sedgely.


Thanks:smile:


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

*whats wrong?*

In reply to one of the posts i would like to know why anyone should not buy livestock from the shop in great barr? as i have put a post out before to find what ppl want me to do to improve the shop and got no reply from anyone in walsall! PJ, whats wrong with my stock as you've bought livestock from us before and was quite happy. was it the info? the way they were kept? the fact karl didnt tell you about a dominancy issue between baby beardies (i did shout at him about it) whatever it was please let me know so that i can fix the apparent problem

tom


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

tom, it was bad before you were there hun, since you have been there its been great!! 

But when i got my first bci from there is was a state(may time 2007), they had 100s of royals and were pulling loads of dead ones out of cramped vivs. Just after that they left and emma and her fella took it over.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Dont go the the one in walsall centre, its horrid, there is one in great barr, its quite good for food, but wouldnt buy live from there. There is one in edgebaston too, birmingham reptiles and pets, theya re quite good.


This post id over a yr old tom.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh bless... I've heard good stuff about this shop, the negativity was in June last year. Good to see this happen... it would appear Tom, that you've done a good job !!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

lol yeah the shop is great now, its an old thread tom, dont worry we luffs ya and the shop


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

*phew!*

Cheers guys!
my fault not reading the thread properly! jen you got me worried there lol. pop down soon i've made some more changes!

you know how the vivs were really shallow and you couldnt really see anything?

I got the Hammer and nails out lol much better and will be a lot better when the whole lot are converted!!!!

sorry:blush:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree the pet shop in walsall centre is horrible. 
I had a right argument with him about the tortoises, they only had a red light and no UVB he said he takes them home at night and gives them UVb i have never heard anything so stupid in all my life.

All the animals are in poo conditions and are so dirty.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Hollybush is a great pet shop lots of reptiles and they are all clean and so well looked after.

I was speaking to someone about the bearded dragons they had in a while back and said 'oh you got rid of all your babies' he said 'no see those big ones they are them'. They were huge and so healthy same with the crested geckos.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Tominho35 said:


> Cheers guys!
> my fault not reading the thread properly! jen you got me worried there lol. pop down soon i've made some more changes!
> 
> you know how the vivs were really shallow and you couldnt really see anything?
> ...


No worries tom, i was stressing lol, didnt want you to think i didnt like the shop, and i changed my phone so lost your number, was gona txt to explain. 

Yeah might pop down 2 moz, if sean has the day off


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

In regards to the OP.
Shropshire exotics is the shniz  Highly recommend everything there.
Shirley aquatics have really picked up too


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

gecko-mad said:


> Thanks:smile: Been to the one in Walsall, it was really dirty, would never buy anything from there lol




have you tryed bilston town pet shop ,,,walkers aquatics


----------

